
Fleeced by Israeli binary options firm, Canadian man dies by suicide - t0mas88
http://www.timesofisrael.com/fleeced-by-israeli-binary-options-firm-canadian-man-commits-suicide/
======
gee_totes
Wow. Does anyone know more about the VC firm The Founders Group that funded
the scam?

[http://www.foundersgroup.com/en/home](http://www.foundersgroup.com/en/home)

